

Python 2.7.10 released - japaget
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-announce-list/2015-May/010755.html

======
reipahb
For those looking for more details about what has changed, the changelog is
here:

[https://hg.python.org/cpython/raw-
file/v2.7.10/Misc/NEWS](https://hg.python.org/cpython/raw-
file/v2.7.10/Misc/NEWS)

(Unfortunately, there doesn't appear to be a short summary of the most
important changes/bugfixes, like there have been for some of the earlier
releases.)

~~~
bdarnell
This late in Python 2.7's life the changes being made are mostly fixes for
esoteric bugs. One exception is the SSL module, which gets special treatment
due to its importance for security. It has gained a new feature in this
release (ALPN, necessary for supporting HTTP/2), and RC4 has been removed from
the default cipher list.

------
yuvadam
Is anyone still using Python 2 for new projects?

I'm curious to hear reasons for this, given that Python 3 provides so much
good stuff, and pretty much all the important libraries and environments now
support Python 3.

~~~
skierscott
I am (and I believe most scientific users are too). I know that personally I
have no incentive to switch; Python 2.7 has all the features I need.

That will change with Python 3.5 and the matrix multiplication operator @.

Is there any other reason for me to consider Python 3?

~~~
yuvadam
Well, I'd say switch just because all mainline development is now happening on
the Python 3. I'm not too familiar with the development roadmap and which
"features" might be useful for different audiences (e.g. the unicode overhaul
and the asyncio stuff that landed in 3.4 are probably the biggest wins for the
stuff I do) but I think just that reason alone is enough.

But I do think the biggest leap in adoption will be once Python 3 will be the
default on most OSs, and we're definitely getting there. After we pass that,
Python 2 will be the outlier, and Python 3 the norm.

